# PETA and horseback riding



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I do think PETA is just an extremist organization. No offense to anyone here...


----------



## ChestersMomma (Apr 3, 2011)

Makes sense to me. Unfortunately I've found with PETA that a lot of what the publish as there beliefs is rather mild compared to what they truly believe. I dpn't have the source so take this with a grain of salt, but I read years ago in an article that one of their higher ups spoke out against animal ownership of any and every kind.

I had a lady come up to my horse stall once (at county fair) while I was mucking it out and she goes, "Animals weren't meant to be caged and confined. Don't you feel bad for exploiting that animal for your pleasure and competitive gains?" I simply replied that no, I thought he was perfectly content with his lifestyle and workload yet she continued to go on and on. I wanted to fling poo at her...


----------



## Puddintat (Jul 24, 2010)

Kitten - Yes, I agree, PETA is extreme. 

Chesters - I heard the same thing. I do the same thing and take it with a grain of salt. =)


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

It's sad because with as big as they are, PETA could have a LOT of clout if they stopped being such extremist terrorists. They have managed to be the direct cause of SO much pain and suffering in animals because of their total ignorance, it's really quite pathetic. 

The horseback riding is just one more thing where it's blatantly obvious they have NO understanding whatsoever about how a horse thinks and behaves, and still feel completely entitled to preach their opinion to impressionable youth and convince an entire generation that horses are somehow being exploited with their cushy domestic lives and human slaves.

I realize that horses cannot understand how "good they have it", but I have trouble believing if they DID that they'd opt to be "wild and free". My mares got run through a fence once, and I found them trapped being a snowbank, desperate to get home! They were tripping over themselves they were so happy to see me and follow me through a path home! :lol:

PETA could make a MUCH bigger influence if they stopped acting like such morons.


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Sigh,...Ohh lord..here we go again..

PETA are extreme, overly dramatic, only-show-the-horrible-part, complete IDIOTS! Whenever I see them with their little signs and tshirts I want to march right up to one, take their sign and whack them with it while yelling "and that's for picking on poor little kids at county fairs. I will now whack you again for being stupid.." 

I could go on and on..BUT I'm not..this should get funny though because this thread has been "discussed" a hundred times..just my opinion


----------



## Shiavo (Mar 23, 2011)

Totally agree with the above. PETA are nonsensical extremists that most of the time don't really seem to put any thought behind what they say or their actions. Saddens me a lot because so many people support them blindly without looking at who they are.

As a note to the original posted quote though, gotta say, I was quite shocked that that was something THEY had written. It _almost_ sounded like sense! Surely that wasn't a PETA statement.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

kitten_Val said:


> I do think PETA is just an extremist organization. No offense to anyone here...


Well said.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

ChestersMomma said:


> I had a lady come up to my horse stall once (at county fair) while I was mucking it out and she goes, "Animals weren't meant to be caged and confined. Don't you feel bad for exploiting that animal for your pleasure and competitive gains?" I simply replied that no, I thought he was perfectly content with his lifestyle and workload yet she continued to go on and on. I wanted to fling poo at her...


I'd send her faaaar away frankly... :wink: I barely tolerate when people (with zero experience) start to teach me something I have more knowledge about.


----------



## Snowkicker (Dec 23, 2009)

It always makes me snicker when tree huggers get eaten by bears.


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

If Peta's "perfect" world were real. There would be horses all over the place in the wild, and there would be a horse hunting season. Yeah let's see what peta thinks of that.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Rescue organizations are always started with the best intentions and then for whatever reason, the mentality changes and they head towards the extreme. It's a shame.


----------



## Ali M (Mar 28, 2011)

Honestly, that paragraph wasn't half bad. It sounded like they thought horseback riding was ok as long as it was done based on mutual respect, isn't that what we all are striving for?

The use of whips and spurs however, are a different matter. All I had to do was ride with a crop in my hand and my horse would listen to me, I never had to use it. Is that punishment, or riding cruelly? No. Neither are spurs if used properly. So I do disagree with that part of it.


----------



## glitterhorse (Mar 20, 2011)

Ali M said:


> Honestly, that paragraph wasn't half bad. It sounded like they thought horseback riding was ok as long as it was done based on mutual respect, isn't that what we all are striving for?
> 
> The use of whips and spurs however, are a different matter. All I had to do was ride with a crop in my hand and my horse would listen to me, I never had to use it. Is that punishment, or riding cruelly? No. Neither are spurs if used properly. So I do disagree with that part of it.


Same here!
PETA could say the same thing for a lot of animals, but idk what they're thinking for horses.
For example:
Dogs used to be wild and were (are) pack animals, but that doesn't mean we let 'em loose because it's their "nature" or whatever. Some dogs only know to live in a house with a human, or be a lap dog. So if we let them go back to their old ways, they wouldn't be able to survive


----------



## Puddintat (Jul 24, 2010)

glitterhorse said:


> Same here!
> PETA could say the same thing for a lot of animals, but idk what they're thinking for horses.
> For example:
> Dogs used to be wild and were (are) pack animals, but that doesn't mean we let 'em loose because it's their "nature" or whatever. Some dogs only know to live in a house with a human, or be a lap dog. So if we let them go back to their old ways, they wouldn't be able to survive



Exactly, and here lately my lil dog, Cricket, is too good to go outside like other dogs...lol


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Actually I would have assumed that PETAs response to horse riding would have been worse than that.


----------



## sandy2u1 (May 7, 2008)

Me, too, Alex. 

To the OP, I wouldn't hold much stock in what PETA has to say. They have gotten so caught up in the war that they have forgotten the cause, IMO. Most of the info put out by PETA is down right crazy.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

PETA is a bunch of humaniacs .. Idiots. They say one thing and mean another.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

That is a suck you in PETA proclamation.

Their over all stance is no domesticated animals being kept as pets or as livestock at all.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

I think this video was brought up in the last thread about PETA, but it's on horse-drawn carriages in New York, not actual riding. 

Watch it with sound, then watch it without. The script they give Lea Michele makes it sound like the worst possible thing you could ever do to a living creature. Making an animal bred for pulling things..actually pull things? How dare they. If you watch it without sound, it's a video of a horse doing its job completely content. le sigh.

Lea Michele Exposes Horse-Drawn Carriage Cruelty | PETA.org

My Psychology professor is completely against PETA because they've destroyed experiments he's been apart of, so we went on a rant about them in class one day. It ended with "If they have such a problem with doing medical experiments on animals, they can volunteer themselves. That'd be rid of them pretty fast." Bahaha.


----------

